# Uiterlijk > Transpiratie >  Koude voeten of zweetvoeten

## knollebollie81

Hallo allemaal, 

Hopelijk hebben jullie een oplossing voor mijn probleem, aangezien de winter een weer aankomt.
Ik ben een persoon die het eigenlijk altijd koud heeft.
Op de een of andere manier kan mijn lichaam zich maar slecht zelf warm maken, in de winter dikkere kleding aan doen bied daarbij gelukkig een oplossing.

Maar nu het probleem zijn mijn voeten.

Eerst heb ik koude voeten, vervolgens worden ze warm (mm lekker)
Daarna gaan ze zweten met als gevolg mijn sokken worden nat en vervolgens krijg ik weer koude voeten.

Afgelopen jaar heb ik ugg's laarzen gedragen en hierbij ging het wat beter.
Maar soms was het bont in de laars zo nat geworden dat ik het met een föhn moest drogen

Al vast bedankt!!

----------


## Sylvia93

Wat vervelend zeg!

Ik ben zelf ook een persoon die het altijd koud heeft, wanneer het in huis 23 graden is zit ik lekker met een fleecedeken. Het fenomeen van de voeten is mij verder helaas niet bekend.

Misschien is het handig om eens onderzoek te doen naar de stoffen welke zweten? Dat bont is natuurlijk lekker warm, maar zorgt ook voor zweet. Misschien eens googlen op stoffen die warm zijn maar tegelijkertijd ook luchtig zodat je voeten niet zo gaan zweten?
Misschien ook eens kijken naar de stof van je sokken, bepaalde stoffen zijn ook erg gevoelig voor zweet!

----------

